# Looking for a mid tower case with good airflow and dust filters



## Akruze (Sep 29, 2019)

Hey guys, in preparation to complete my gaming build I'm struggling to find a good case. 
Here is my current build:

PCPartPicker Part List
*CPU:* AMD Ryzen 5 3600 3.6 GHz 6-Core Processor ($194.89 @ Amazon) 
*Motherboard:* MSI B450M PRO-VDH MAX Micro ATX AM4 Motherboard ($79.99 @ Amazon) 
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance LPX 16 GB (2 x 8 GB) DDR4-3200 Memory ($82.99 @ Amazon) 
*Storage:* Sabrent Rocket 1 TB M.2-2280 NVME Solid State Drive ($109.98 @ Amazon) 
*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon RX 5700 XT 8 GB PULSE Video Card ($419.99 @ Amazon) 
*Case:* Fractal Design Meshify C ATX Mid Tower Case ($94.99 @ Amazon) 
*Power Supply:* Corsair RMx (2018) 650 W 80+ Gold Certified Fully Modular ATX Power Supply ($85.99 @ Amazon) 
*Total:* $1068.82
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2019-09-29 10:07 EDT-0400_

* PSU is not final yet, it's there because it's good and on a sale
* case is there for sake of price estimation
* budget for the case is 100$ unless its worth it

I'm looking for a case with good airflow - front, back and top fans. I need it because my PC will be located in the corner of my room under the table ao not much air going there. 
I want dust filters for easier maintenance and cleaning. 
Hopefully, a silent case. 
I don't need rgb or side panles
Standard ports and connections I guess.. 
The meshify c answers all of these but is a bit expensive especially because the fans it comes with suck so I need to get 4 fans instead of 1 or 2

Side note:
I live in Israel, alot of the popular cases aren't sold here and ordering one is too expensive, so the more suggestions the better

Thanks!


----------



## bonehead123 (Sep 29, 2019)

You say the meshify meets your needs/wants, so I would go with it, because you won't find too many more cases in that price range that have the same features & build quality as it does, even with the costs of the additional/better fans....


----------



## dirtyferret (Sep 29, 2019)

Meshy c or phanteks ethoo pro m


----------



## Akruze (Sep 29, 2019)

bonehead123 said:


> You say the meshify meets your needs/wants, so I would go with it, because you won't find too many more cases in that price range that have the same features & build quality as it does, even with the costs of the additional/better fans....


Ah.. I see.. That's a shame.. Thanks!
I'd still love to hear on alternatives to the meshify-c. 



dirtyferret said:


> Meshy c or phanteks ethoo pro m


Didn't know about that one, thank you!


----------



## Hnykill22 (Sep 29, 2019)

Corsair Obsidian 450D. great airflow and dust filters.


----------



## sam_86314 (Sep 29, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> Meshy c or phanteks ethoo pro m


I second the Enthoo Pro M.

Though from experience, its dust filters aren't that fine, so some dust still gets through.


----------



## Akruze (Sep 29, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> I second the Enthoo Pro M.
> 
> Though from experience, its dust filters aren't that fine, so some dust still gets through.


It's seems great buy I haven't found a retailer for it in Israel =(



Hnykill22 said:


> Corsair Obsidian 450D. great airflow and dust filters.


How are its fans? Its a bit more expensive than the meshify-c but if its fans are good then its better priced


----------



## Xzibit (Sep 29, 2019)

I have a Define C with a 3700X, X570 mb does fine. I passed on the Meshify C because open cases Front or Top just let noise escape if you value silence more.


----------



## Akruze (Sep 29, 2019)

Xzibit said:


> I have a Define C with a 3700X, X570 mb does fine. I passed on the Meshify C because open cases Front or Top just let noise escape if you value silence more.


So which would you recommend more? Both seem really nice


----------



## Xzibit (Sep 29, 2019)

Akruze said:


> So which would you recommend more? Both seem really nice



They are the same internally. If you like the Meshify C get it. I just like silence more then i like hearing the air swooshing around in general be it CPU/GPU/Case fans.  Its personal preference.

Also how you run the fans and what kind of fans you have with whatever case will all matter and the internals if they make noise plus your tolerance for noise.

I replaced the stock case fans with Noctua P12s running at 900rpm. Stock fans (air flow) on most cases aren't ideal for closed fronts or Mesh+Filter.
Front
3x120mm
Back
1x120mm
Provides a nice air flow that you can feel throughout the case with minimal noise at idle, My WD Black HDD is the loudest thing on idle.

Another case that might interest you is the *Bequiet! Pure Base 500* not sure if its available in your area.


----------



## Akruze (Sep 30, 2019)

Xzibit said:


> They are the same internally. If you like the Meshify C get it. I just like silence more then i like hearing the air swooshing around in general be it CPU/GPU/Case fans.  Its personal preference.
> 
> Also how you run the fans and what kind of fans you have with whatever case will all matter and the internals if they make noise plus your tolerance for noise.
> 
> ...



So in overall the airflow is similar but the meshify-c is louder? Besides design and i/o, they both have dust filters, so is that the only difference?

I was planning on getting noctua fans too, nf-s12b redux-1200 pwm or maybe 140 mm instead, to any of the cases as either addition or replacement to the stock fans (or both)
Does define c also has fans on top? Is that a good addition to airflow?

Surprisingly I do have a retailer that sells the BQ case!! And it looks nice!

So how would you rank the 3 cases? All are similar in price.

Edit:
After some Google search, to my understanding, the Meshify has better airflow but the Define is more quiet in theory. In reality the extra noise of the Meshify is barely notable and it's cooling is better which helps reduce noise too. Am I missing something?
If I'm right than I'd go for the Meshify between those two. How does it compare to the BQ?


----------



## Xzibit (Sep 30, 2019)

Akruze said:


> So in overall the airflow is similar but the meshify-c is louder? Besides design and i/o, they both have dust filters, so is that the only difference?
> 
> I was planning on getting noctua fans too, nf-s12b redux-1200 pwm or maybe 140 mm instead, to any of the cases as either addition or replacement to the stock fans (or both)
> Does define c also has fans on top? Is that a good addition to airflow?
> ...



Meshify will be cooler at the expense of noise. It will vary on what fans and at what speeds you run them on ofcourse. The Define C can be made a Meshify C by just replacing the top cover with the magnetic filter and taking the front panel off but at that point you might as well just get a Meshify.


----------



## Samiam66 (Sep 30, 2019)

Rosewell Rise has tons of room...Can mount two power supply's if needed ?    tons of room
for  liquid cooling  360  in front or ontop 

Sam


----------



## Akruze (Sep 30, 2019)

Xzibit said:


> Meshify will be cooler at the expense of noise. It will vary on what fans and at what speeds you run them on ofcourse. The Define C can be made a Meshify C by just replacing the top cover with the magnetic filter and taking the front panel off but at that point you might as well just get a Meshify.


True.. I'll get the Meshify with good fans and it'll probably be quiet enough for me. 
Would you say the Meshify is a better choice than the Pure Base 500?


----------



## dirtyferret (Sep 30, 2019)

Akruze said:


> True.. I'll get the Meshify with good fans and it'll probably be quiet enough for me.
> Would you say the Meshify is a better choice than the Pure Base 500?



The Pure Base 500 is made for liquid cooling and silence, see charts below

Most air coolers need an open top front case panel or intake fans on a mesh front panel to bring in outside air.  The Pure Base 500 provides neither as it only has two front slits for air and a closed front top in stock configuration.  You can remove the top panel on the 500 but it comes with no dust covers.  It does come with a dust filter option in the box. 









						be quiet! Pure Base 500 Case Review - KitGuru
					

be quiet! has been well known for their premium, low noise cooling solutions for many years. Product




					www.kitguru.net


----------



## Akruze (Sep 30, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> The Pure Base 500 is made for liquid cooling and silence, see charts below
> 
> Most air coolers need an open top front case panel or intake fans on a mesh front panel to bring in outside air.  The Pure Base 500 provides neither as it only has two front slits for air and a closed front top in stock configuration.  You can remove the top panel on the 500 but it comes with no dust covers.


Oh I see.. Didn't know that
Well as I'm not into liquid cooling I'll go for the Meshify C, thanks for the help!


----------



## Franzen4Real (Sep 30, 2019)

I am in the process of planning a new system and for ATX or m-ATX options, the Meshify was my #1 choice. Phanteks cases are excellent quality with many nice features, and the Meshify is great for cooling. I have instead decided to go miniITX this time though, so the hunt is still on for the perfect case. I wish they would offer a Meshify Nano and make my decision an easy one.


----------

